# Hi everyone, I'm pretty new to this site but I'd love if you could check out my music



## Tayrank (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm a 22 year old composer in the San Francisco bay area, and I'd love it if you'd take some time out of your day to check out my trio for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano.






Thanks so much.

-Taylor Rankin


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

very fun to hear. overall, I reminds me of Petrushka for some reason.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful! Reminds me a bit of John Adams actually...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

A fine, colourful soundscapes dominate the piece, the fragment I didn't like is "Contact" solo piano part at the beginning of movement, all before the enterance of clarinet - it seems a bit too minimalistic and unengaging to me. But considering it's lenght, it's not great flaw. After clarinet's three-note enterance ending that part, I felt that this three-note motive repeated by violin doesn't fit harmonically - a dissonance nor spicy, nor colourful, just plainly dissonant. Or was it just played badly. Or am I just deaf. My overall impression, anyway, is awe-free but positive.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

I enjoyed listening to this, especially the middle slow section, very reflective and calming. Nice piece.


----------

